
Networking Emails – Email templates to help you grow your network - rohanm93
https://networkingemails.com
======
rohanm93
Hey guys - maker here. I run a career site
([https://resumeworded.com](https://resumeworded.com)) and the most common
questions I get asked are around networking and getting referrals.

I built networking emails to make networking easier. It's a collection of
email templates that cover every networking situation.

I sourced the initial set of templates from people in my network (colleagues,
friends and friends of friends who went to business school, etc) and personal
emails, and I'm adding to the list of templates regularly. Every template also
includes some insight on why the email was effective, to help you craft better
emails.

Each of these emails has amazing copy and actually worked (i.e. got an
interview, a response, etc). Each template was also tweaked, so obviously
names (e.g. company names, people names, etc) were changed for
confidentiality.

Let me know if you have any feedback for this site or my main project
([https://resumeworded.com](https://resumeworded.com))!

